# كلما يحتاجه قدميك من عناية وبالسعر الأفضل وطبيعي100% >>>



## فتى الأدغال (11 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 

مساكم الله بالخير يا وجيه الخير ،،، 

شركة كيول الألمانيه (Gehwol) تولي عناية تامة بالقدم والأظافر والساق لها بالمجال هذا أكثر من 140 سنه ومشهورة على مستوى العالم. وبعض منتجاتهم الآن تباع بمركز سليمان الحبيب ومركز أدمة الطبي وبعض الصيدليات المشهورة .. وسعرها لديهم أضعاف السعر اللي أنا طارحه بموضوعي .

اليوم أنا جايب لكم بعض منتجاتهم اللي تتميز بأنها طبيعية 100% وفعالة بنفس الوقت لعدة أعراض بالقدم والساق منها : تشققات القدمين ، دوالي الساقين ، حرارة القدمين ، القدم والساق المتعبتين ،... 

فأذا كنت تعاني من أحد هذه الأعراض أو عزيز على قلبك تابع معي الموضوع وإن شاء تستفيد هنا قبل لا تشري وبعد ما تشتري إن شاء الله . 

أولا :





Gehwol - Fusskraft Herbal Bath
غسول الأعشاب العطري من كيول

يحتوي على الزيوت الأثيرية من حصا البان وأشجار صنوبر الجبل والخزامى ومكونات مختارة بعناية للإعتناء بالجلد ، تزيل رائحة القدمين وتحافظ على سلامتها كما أنه ينعش ويطري الجسأه (الكالو) ويمنع الحكة بين أصابع القدم ويجعل جلدالقدم أملسا وناعما ، كما أنه مناسب لمرضى السكري .
سعر المنتج : 79 ريال للحبه .
ثانيا : 





المفعم بالحيوية 
Gehwol - Fusskraft Leg Vitality

منتج المفعم بالحيوية يعتبر من الكريمات التي يفضل استخدامها بشكل يومي للعناية بالساق والقدم ، يتم امتصاصه بالحال ، ويعمل على إنعاش البشرة ويجعلها جميلة وناعمة مباشرة . قليل من المساج باستخدام كريم المفعم بالحيوية للساق يعمل على نعومة الساق ومناسب للقدمين أو الساقين المتعبتين أو المجهدين . يحتوي على مادة الأفوكادو وخلاصة الطحالب وفيتامين (إي ) الذي يزود الساق بنوع من النشاط والخصائص الحيوية الدائمة . المناطق التي تعاني من الجفاف سيتم انعاشها ومنع ترهلها ، الترطيب الذي يمنحه المنتج للبشرة يعتبر كبيرا ، مادة الأنولين والبابونج والبيزبول تعمل على حماية الجلد والبشرة بشكل مكثف كما تعمل على تقوية الجلد ، وتمنع مشاكل التعرق في بشرة الساق ، مادة الهامومايلز تعمل على إيقاف الحكة ومنع التجاعيد الممكن حدوثها للساق .
سعر المنتج : 66 ريال .

ثالثا : جيول الأزرق 
Gehwol- Fusskraft Blue






يحتوي على مكونات مجربة وفعالة لإزالة رائحة القدمين ومرض القدم الرياضي والحكة بين أصابع القدم . إن الدهون الطبيعية الصديقة للجلد مثل اللانولين ، ألو فيرا المرطب واليوريا تعتني بجلد القدم الجاف والمتشقق حيث يصبح الجلد مرنا وناعما وأملسا مرة أخرى . 
إن الزيوت الأثيرية الطبيعية والكافور المفعم بالحيوية والمنتول المرطب تهدئ من حرقان وآلام القدم في الحال .
سعر المنتج : 49 ريال . 







مرهم جيول ضد التشققات 
Gehwol- Salve for cracked skin
يعتبر من الكريمات الهامة للعناية بالبشرة الهشة والضعيفة ، والتي تعاني من الجفاف ، ويتكون المنتج من المواد الطبيعية للصابون والزيوت الطبيعية الأثيرية والفيتامينات والبانثينول والمضادات الحيوية من البابونج والبيزبول والتي تعمل على ترطيب بشرة القدم ، وبالإستخدام المستمر لها ستعود بشرة القدم لمرونتها الطبيعية وتحميها من الإحمرار ، كما أنها تحمي القدم من جميع التأثيرات والإلتهابات الجانبية الناتجة عن البكتيريا والأمراض الجلدية الغير مرغوب بها . 
سعر المنتج : 63 ريال .

وللطلب والإستفسار أكثر : 0545499917 أبو فيصل 
كما يسعدنا زيارتكم لصفحتنا ع الفيس : Gehwol - Chronik | Facebook


----------



## فتى الأدغال (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كلما يحتاجه قدميك من عناية وبالسعر الأفضل وطبيعي100% >>>*

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد ،،،


----------



## فتى الأدغال (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: كلما يحتاجه قدميك من عناية وبالسعر الأفضل وطبيعي100% >>>*

سبحان الله عدد خلقه ، سبحان الله رضا نفسه ، سبحان الله زنة عرشه ، سبحان الله مداد كلماته


----------

